# Need to vent!



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

Who the hell can salt almost 4acres for $155? Lost my ass on a bid today with that. Then only bids 280 to plow it? What gives? Sorry had to vent to guys that would get it. Wife is getting sick of me trying to figure it out, how it is possible.


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

I know where you're coming from......Somethings just cant happen, Nothing else I can say to help you with it.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Unreal. I suppose we're all getting it these days, but those numbers are just crazy. It's obviously someone that has no clue what they're doing and will probably learn soon. 

On a side note......already bidding accounts for next year?


----------



## doyles (Dec 26, 2010)

its funny how bids can be stupid low and the companies excepting the bids will take the lowest bid.


----------



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

got-h2o;1466450 said:


> Unreal. I suppose we're all getting it these days, but those numbers are just crazy. It's obviously someone that has no clue what they're doing and will probably learn soon.
> 
> On a side note......already bidding accounts for next year?


Yeah school district. I dont get it though its not a fly by night company. they do several other schools with in the district. So dunno. You totally can tell they didnt look at the site.


----------



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

doyles;1466464 said:


> its funny how bids can be stupid low and the companies excepting the bids will take the lowest bid.


I hope thats not the case.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

In our market that is high to average for 4 acre avg. difficulty (4 hrs), on the low end we would be looking at around $ 225 or so to plow, and 1 ton, maybe a
Little more of salt @ 125/ton, so salt is pretty close. I think you are going to see alot of changes in this business, after the past season, guys scrambling to make up lost revenue.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

To much to bid out there ,don't let it eat at you. No different with the landscape bids,they want,want,want,but when the time comes it goes to the lowest bidder and in the end the job is nothing like what the specs were,


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

grandview;1466651 said:


> To much to bid out there ,don't let it eat at you. No different with the landscape bids,they want,want,want,but when the time comes it goes to the lowest bidder and in the end the job is nothing like what the specs were,


That's what I think about when I'm flying, my plane was built by the lowest bidder :laughing:


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Around here the plowing is probably right and they are salting for cost. What ya going to do, they are probably trying to get their foot in the door to go after the mowing in the summer too. 

I just offered a new lawn customer a 10% discount if they paid in full for the season. It will knock about $600 off the season but big deal I get ALL the money on the front side and don't have to worry about getting paid, but now I might be a lowballer


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

snorider075;1466435 said:


> Who the hell can salt almost 4acres for $155? Lost my ass on a bid today with that. Then only bids 280 to plow it? What gives? Sorry had to vent to guys that would get it. Wife is getting sick of me trying to figure it out, how it is possible.


I know how you are feeling
Price Lawn treatment on a lawn yesterday 5 step the customer was looking for so I price Grass area was 16k As I talking to the customer he open his folder up and seen another bid from lawn company seen 40 per step 
Customer ask me to drop my price I said I cant
My venting There no way the guy price 40 and clear anything and he wont be putting down the amount calls for be cutting corners

I know there always be lowballers but dang


----------

